# Peppy-prospective buy



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

All I know is he looks cute and willing to work...and that an old friend of mine has a horse from the "Peppy" line too.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Something wonky about the front legs or hooves or both. Can't tell due to shadowing etc . Could you get better pics of his front end? And back as we'll?

The left front looks high heeled/clubby.

Maybe he has had the winter off, but if he is working cattle he doesn't look very fit.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like him a lot. He looks like a real sturdy guy with a kind disposition. Appears to have solid confo too.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*more pics*

I wasn't there when they went to look at the horse but I will go on Monday and ride it and take some more pics and video. The weather here has been terrible with temps 20 below zero for weeks...this is the nicest weather we have had in months! My guess is he hasn't been do much in the last three months.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

He looks to have a steep shoulder to me but I will have to see him in person. My dad really likes him.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Keep in mind that if all you're looking for is a trail horse conformation isn't everything...you just need soundness and safety.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

They are asking a lot of money is the downside to this....6000. They don't seem to want to negotiate and I found some super nice horses for that much that are gentle and well trained. What value would you put on this horse? Just curious. He is gentle and has been roped on and gathered cows off the mountain. He is a papered 8 year old quarter horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Black, Fancy and Broke*VIDEO* - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Rigby - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com




Here is another I found....seems very well trained for that price and gentle.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*here is another that significantly cheaper*

Big broke 6YO gelding (video) OBO - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Alton - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7J7ZUcL-cQ


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I think that's far too much they are asking. I don't know the prices there as I'm from Europe, but with that confo and overall, he'd fetch (if lucky) 2000-2500 around here. Maybe more around your area(?), but 6000 is way too much IMHO. I bet you could find a lot cheaper horse, that has been trained and is safe. Just my 2 cents.. Good luck 

Edit: Maybe he could even get 3000-3500, I forgot how much the currency changes when converting euros to USD


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, I really like that Tomahawk  he seems reasonable with a good price and pretty outerior. For some reason my laptop won't open his pictures to view larger, so I can't really judge his confo - but, nothing that strikes me as bad when I look at the small pictures. Maybe a bit bum-high, but that might be cause of his markings. Looking at the video, I can see he's young-ish..but he seems good and calm too.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

I think he is bum high too....but I really like him....here are some better pictures


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

The APHA is cute - not perfect conformation, but certainly think he would be fine for your intended use if his personality was a good match. Biggest concern would be the "smooth ride" aspect you had expressed a need for before, as he has a fairly upright shoulder and steep croup.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks....we will go ride him tomorrow. Here are some more photo.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't like the chestnut at all. And he is way overpriced IMO.

I think the bay paint is better built. And sweet looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

does not look lame in the video from the little bit it showed the horse. he does look a tad st They did start getting taller,raight , but he is in need for farrier work. he looks cute . 
it would be nice to see a pic unsaddled , but If you like him, and he is safe and sound and not costing a fortune, and he has been around cars motorcycles and is not spooky , crosses water etc..etc.. I would go for it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

coudl not fix my comment went past the edit time.. 
6 grand for the sorrell.. no. to much $$. 
black horse, pretty, but if you are not going to sort or cut, and just trail ride, why pay all the $$ for the training.? 

the paint ?? wonky hind legs , needs a farrier , if he is just going to be a trail horse and is all the ad states, then I would make an offer 2 or less.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The sorrel might be worth that, but I'd have to see how the rode and how well he handled the rope. A good ranch horse is worth every penny of $6K even if their confo isn't perfect. However, since you're not needing something to go rope and doctor cattle off of, he might not be the best match for you at that price (though you will _not _find a horse more broke than an experienced ranch horse).

Honestly, I don't like the black at all. His training is severely lacking IMHO, especially for $6500 :?.

The paint isn't perfect conformationally, but he looks like a sweet guy. His training isn't great, but I expect a lot from my horses and most folks don't have the need/ability to ride a horse that's trained to the nines. His neck reining is _really _bad. I'd probably start with an offer of about $1700 and go from there. If you try him out and really like him, you can negotiate a little higher.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree....is that what you would call goose rumped? The sorrel is just too much money for a trail horse. The black is overkill for a trail horse but pretty! And the paint is lacking in training but seems kind and gentle. If we decide to get him he is going into immediate 30 day training. We will make sure he is good for my father. I should know more by riding him tomorrow. What is wrong with the back legs?


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Went back and watched the paint in the video again and it does seem like the back legs do rotate too much when moving. What would cause this? He looks like he is part jack rabbit and his back legs are too long. Lol I have no idea what I am seeing maybe someone can help me out.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nothing that should cause soundness issues, IMHO. He stands a little camped out (hocks out behind the point of the buttock) and his croup is a little steep. I wouldn't call him truly goose-rumped, just a little "misaligned" :wink:.

ETA: The wobbly hocks that you're seeing can sometimes be a product of hooves that are imbalanced. Whether or not that's the issue, a PPE is never a bad idea.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

*far from perfect but very sweet and gentle*

He is definitely rough and bum high but a complete sweetheart. Has a really smooth lope. His training is very weak but he is very trainable. Very calm and laid back for his age and for what my dad he would probably be fine. After some more training though. We will know more after PPE.
o


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Where in Wyoming are u?


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Riverton


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Well PPE was normal....everything looked good. Just having a coggins brand inspection and then he comes home. My dad paid 1700 for him and he starts his training with a professional on friday for 30 days. He doesn't neck rein at all in my opinion and needs a lot do work with transitions and moving off the leg. Thank you all for your help I am so glad I don't have to search for a horse anymore. My dad thanks you all as well. We couldn't have asked for a more mellow sweet horse and even though he is no show stopper, my dad adores him already! He went on a long 2 hour ride in the hills over rough terrain and never broke a sweat or acted goofy!!! Any suggestions on a saddle pad to help with his down Hill conformation?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

> We couldn't have asked for a more mellow sweet horse and even though he is no show stopper, my dad adores him already! He went on a long 2 hour ride in the hills over rough terrain and never broke a sweat or acted goofy!!!


 And that is all that matters. If he passed the PPE and your dad loves him and he has a good mind... perfect horse. He's definitely cute. So glad you found him (and pretty quickly!) Looking forward to updates lol!


----------



## crazeepony (Dec 8, 2013)

That one seems like a waste as a trail horse and the other way too much for what I see. Your dad should look at a lot of horses and not be too eager to buy! I know you can find a good trail horse for less than that. He really doesn't need a well trained cutting horse unless it is something he wants to get into? If he needs a trail horse one that has already been a trail horse is the best find. An older ranch horse would be the ideal situation for where you live? I am sure there are a lot of those? A been there, done that horse not something that is just training.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

I saw a lot of cheap good horses in California but not my neck of the Woods. A lot of the cheap ones here have not even been broke, lame, or very neurotic. Around here is cow country and a horse that is used for this can cost a lot. I agree that maybe my dad should have waited but all we we really wanted was a mellow sweet trail horse he can use for the next ten years without a bunch of Health problems a older horse could experience. This little guy has a big heart and after training if my dad chooses to show in a couple of classes he can. He just wants to putt around and see the country side. Lack of training on his part is from the owner. He just rounded up cows on him and never bothered to put any work or training into the horse. But the horse has actually done quite a bit, just not in a arena. So off to the trainer for some education and I can help finish him out. In the mean time he can still ride my horse.  he works with the trainer once weekly learning clinton anderson ground work and applying it to the in saddle work. Thank you again everyone!!!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

crazeepony said:


> That one seems like a waste as a trail horse and the other way too much for what I see. Your dad should look at a lot of horses and not be too eager to buy! I know you can find a good trail horse for less than that. He really doesn't need a well trained cutting horse unless it is something he wants to get into? If he needs a trail horse one that has already been a trail horse is the best find. An older ranch horse would be the ideal situation for where you live? I am sure there are a lot of those? A been there, done that horse not something that is just training.


She's already bought the horse, and her dad loves him... 
Horses don't care nor do they realize that they are being wasted... So, nobody looses out, even if he would be a great cutting horse, or what ever else he might be good at.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

I didn't think 1700 was too much for a sound young mellow trail horse. Or that the horse is being wasted. He is downhill and camped out and that usually makes stopping fast and getting their legs up under themselves more difficult. Perhaps you are talking about the two 6000 horses? What discipline would you seeing him doing if not trail?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

shesocalifornia said:


> I didn't think 1700 was too much for a sound young mellow trail horse. Or that the horse is being wasted. He is downhill and camped out and that usually makes stopping fast and getting their legs up under themselves more difficult. Perhaps you are talking about the two 6000 horses? What discipline would you seeing him doing if not trail?


Do you mean me, or crazeepony?
If you mean me, I'm just saying that crazee made it sound like he was being wasted as a trail horse, but I said even if he would be the best in the world at discipline X (for example... Cutting) he wouldn't care, as long as he got food and water, and freedom to move. 
I think he looks a real sweety, and I wish your father luck with him .


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

No I didn't mean you candycanes. I agree with you. It was directed towards the comment made by crazeepony. I don't know how to post what they said in my reply as you did. At least not from my smart phone.


----------



## Impressa (Mar 3, 2014)

There's something a little off with his front legs.(sorry this post is like... way late .. haha. )


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Which horse? The paint?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

shesocalifornia said:


> Which horse? The paint?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No idea LOL.

The only thing I can see really wrong with his front legs (and back legs) is that he needs a new farrier :wink:.


----------



## crazeepony (Dec 8, 2013)

Horses don't care nor do they realize that they are being wasted... So, nobody looses out, even if he would be a great cutting horse, or what ever else he might be good at.[/QUOTE]


True- but why pay more for what you don't need!

I saw that he found the perfect horse.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Update!!!! Trainer rode the paint for the first time today. He is super impressed at how easy going and levelheaded he is. He asked how much we paid and said we could double our money on him tomorrow. Of coarse we have no intention of selling but it felt good to hear it from a professional. He said he needs a little work and thinks after 30 days he will be great!!! He is also working with my father and the horse together. The previous owner called to make sure we are happy with him. I want to thank all of you who helped us!! I am so glad we listened to all of your guys advice!!! You help make a perfect match! Thank you!!!! You all are amazing and can pick up on the little things and it really helped us!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great news! Sounds like you've got a winner there.

...and I know I'm not the only one who wouldn't mind more pictures :wink: :wink:.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Will definitely get some more pics for you as soon as I can!!!!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm so glad he was, after all, the right horse  I bet it will be fun for your dad and the horse to learn together. Will strenghten the bond between the two! Oh I'm so happy for you guys


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

shesocalifornia said:


> Update!!!! Trainer rode the paint for the first time today. He is super impressed at how easy going and levelheaded he is. He asked how much we paid and said we could double our money on him tomorrow. Of coarse we have no intention of selling but it felt good to hear it from a professional. He said he needs a little work and thinks after 30 days he will be great!!! He is also working with my father and the horse together. The previous owner called to make sure we are happy with him. I want to thank all of you who helped us!! I am so glad we listened to all of your guys advice!!! You help make a perfect match! Thank you!!!! You all are amazing and can pick up on the little things and it really helped us!!!


Great update!!!

(I hope trainer is not one and the same as the issue with your horse?)


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

No lol different trainer.


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Here it is as promised....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CprT83E-C74&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

It's not working looks like you got music rights issue


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

ugh...ok I am working on it...was my music but I bought it off of iTunes at one time...let me remove it and try it again. Thanks! I let you know when I have it fixed and you can tell me if it works. Always worked for me but maybe because I bought the music and you didn't.. lol


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

is the link working now?


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Yup working good - I could not get sound going on my comp.. but they looked good


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks like a sweet guy, behind at the knee in front though that isn't a big deal. Seems like a good working horse!


----------

